# Free Chick-Fil-A Breakfast



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

www.freebreakfastnow.com

Site is run by Chick-fil-a and is free for the first 1 million. :dr


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn...they want everything about me except my blood type!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Chikin:dr


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

MMMM, I love me some Chikin Bizkit! Thanks for the post


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

chick-fil-a is my favorite fast food breakfast!!! chicken minis rule :gn


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

I just tried their breakfast the other day and it was an excellent change from mcdonalds


----------

